# If you owned your own magic sword in Middle Earth,what would you call it ?



## KL70 (May 19, 2009)

If you were in possession of your own special magic sword in the Middle 
Earth universe, what creatively witty, cool (serious or humorous) name/s 
would you give it, if you had to ? It can't be Excalibur, or any names 
already in use in The Hobbit and LOTR trilogy books, but it's fine if 
any name is taken from another fantasy world you greatly admire.


----------



## baragund (May 19, 2009)

> _Say Hello to my Little Friend!_



Tip of the hat to the immortal Al Pacino from Scarface


----------



## Mike (May 19, 2009)

_Blue Tongue._

Taken from _The Long Ships_. However, such a sword need not be magical in any way, it just seems a fitting name for a sword. _Greywand_ is another.

I was tempted to say _Stormbringer_, but Michael Moorcock has no place in Tolkien's universe, since he hates it so much.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 20, 2009)

_Shogun, _a title from medieval Japan, one of the warrior class. Also the name of a Trivium album. I think that would be nice.

Apart from that I can only think of stupid things, or personal joke type things.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 13, 2009)

Needle - Arya's sword in a Game of Thrones, by George R.R Martin.


"Stick them with the pointy end!"


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

i would call it mirris. mir is jewel and ris is cut or cleave. 
(we'd better be able to use elvish!!!)


----------



## AndroO1989 (May 25, 2010)

I would call it the Fatebringer


----------



## Firawyn (May 25, 2010)

Humm, how about - 

"Bond...James Bond".


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2010)

I would name my sword after Aegnor's sword from the First Age. It would have gold and red on the hilt, and its magic property would be that it could wound anyone but my true love. 

I wonder what the name of Aegnor's sword might have been...


----------



## AnathemicOne (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm frost-enhanced weapom ... ... Abyss


----------



## Turgon (Oct 29, 2010)

Ugh... I used to spend ages thinking up names for my magical weapons in Oblivion.

They are all secret though...^^

I do like Battlesong as a sword name though... or Dagorlin which is my translation of it.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 2, 2010)

Since I don't know the name of Aegnor's, and because that was a silly notion, I'd seriously call my sword Stabber. It's magic would be that if I am not careful it will try to stab me! But I keep using it anyway because it hasn't really let me down yet.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 13, 2010)

Arhanstewedh - Silver Storm (in Cornish)


----------



## Bonsai Huorn (Feb 22, 2011)

Ginsu - it slices, it dices, it minces . . . orcs.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

Daevegil : Shadow-sword, you don't see it, until it's too late.


----------



## Snakearm (Feb 24, 2011)

i guess the same thing i named my M4 when i was in the infantry, OMNICLAVE
Omni from the latin ruffly meaning 'all encompasing',"everything'
Clave from the latin meaning 'key'
so i called the gun 'the key to everything', thought it was kool
would be kool for a Sword too:*cool:


----------



## Bucky (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd call it...

Irving.

it's an inside joke ~ my brother-in-law would get it. ;*)


----------



## Pink Fealinde (Mar 8, 2011)

Good question, I'll have to put some thought to that... Something Latin, most likely, at least it would sound unique in the world of ME languages.


----------



## Welserwies (Jun 22, 2011)

Old thread but interesting for fun. 

My sword would be _Mortifer._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 23, 2011)

Simply Bane because when wielded it would be the bane of any who went against it.


----------



## Ithirahad (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd name it after the first badass thing I did with it, so... Nameless for now.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 27, 2021)

Well, that, or "Fred".


----------



## Olorgando (May 27, 2021)

"Ouch" - I think that's ambiguous enough.


----------



## Gothmog (May 28, 2021)

Best name I have heard for a sword is "Kindness".


After all, we have a habit of Killing with Kindness


----------



## ulfang (May 28, 2021)

just going to go with a classic here

stormbringer


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 28, 2021)

Pigs-butcher, as everyone targeted will be slaughtered like pigs XDD


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 28, 2021)

Mr Stabby


----------



## Olorgando (May 28, 2021)

ulfang said:


> just going to go with a classic here
> 
> stormbringer


Eh? That's a Deep Purple album (OK, from 47 years ago) ...


----------



## ulfang (May 28, 2021)

Seriously?
I just said it was classic classic because in pretty much every fantasy universe there seems to be a sword called storm bringer, except Tolkien


----------



## Olorgando (May 28, 2021)

Seriously, yes, it is the title of the 1974 album by Deep Purple, the second of the so-called "Mark III" lineup, in which bassist Roger Glover and singer Ian Gillian had been replaced by Glenn Hughes and David Coverdale, respectively.

And my memory can't be that bad yet, because "Stormbringer" immediately had the name Elric pop up in my mind. As in Elric of Melniboné, the lead character in Michael Moorcock's 1965 novel titled "Stormbringer", after the name of Elric's sword. I hesitate to call Elric the "hero"; while he's not a confirmed "antihero", he's certainly an ambivalent hero. I have an episode featuring Elric in some graphic novel stuff somewhere, and also a short story (or an excerpt of a longer one) in a compilation of stories collected by two German editors (so not just a translation of an English compilation) originally in 2005, and reprinted in 2012 as a paperback, titled (in my translation) "Tolkien's Legacy". The original Elric story is from 1977, Moorcock's original title for it being "Kings in Darkness (The Bane Of The Black Sword)".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 28, 2021)

Fun fact (or so I read back then😁): sometime in the 60's, Moorcock did some market research that showed that books with phallic symbols in the titles sold better, so he started producing books like "The Bull and the Spear", "The Stallion and the Sword", and so on. I guess it worked. 😂


----------

